# Moving Ajman from UK



## ue95038 (Jan 7, 2016)

Hello everyone, we are a British family of three with Pakistani origin and moving to Ajman in a few weeks time. I will join Ajman University as an academic. We will be extremely delighted to meet and socialise with other families of any nationality. 

We would love to hear from any member who is living in Ajman. Any help/suggestion regarding suitable accommodation (building/villa/compound) and British schools in Ajman would be highly appreciated. 

Thanking in advance.


----------

